# Preventing rust on a project



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

my car is sitting in my garage and i am working on it about two hours a day. the problem is that it is bare metal with primer in the engine bay. also i am doing bodywork on it and there is little tiny bits of surface rust starting to form in random places. i need a way to stop the rust from occuring. i am not gonna be painting it until november probably. 
i heard there is an electrical current thingy-majiger that you can attach to your stored car to keep it from rusting while you aren't working on it. 
any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ayton (Mar 12, 2003)

seems like your garage has a moisture problem try to hook up a small utility space heater to help dry the air.


_Modified by ayton at 10:46 AM 5-15-2003_


----------



## Estate (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (ayton)*

Nothing short of a super nova will dry the air in the Pacific Northwest. 
I think you better get some paint on that thing man.


----------



## 2DR16V (May 19, 2003)

Apply a high quality Zinc based metal prep..


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16V)*

zinc based eh?
does it come in an aerosol?


----------



## 2DR16V (May 19, 2003)

Not that I know of, it is a mild acid base so it might not be safe in aerosol form. Por 15 sells a good zinc based product comes in a bottle wipe on with a rag wait like 10 min. rinse with water and dry. It worked really well on my engine block painting project.


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (2DR16V)*

i found some zinc spray thats available at the dealership!
VAG zinc spray (Part# D007 500 04)


----------



## 2DR16V (May 19, 2003)

*Re: (KiNEMATiX)*

Please let us know how it works, cost, etc...


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Preventing rust on a project (KiNEMATiX)*

when starting from bare metal, you MUST stabilize it first.. Por15 metal ready is good (zinc phospate), or a zinc primer (griotsgarage sells some) or any cold galvanizing spray.. pretty much the same thing. Always follow that with a good epoxy primer (ppg DP series, etc).
R


----------

